# US 6 Clear Creek: High Water Conditions Potentially Hazardous Near Whew! Rapid



## P2PTrail (Apr 14, 2014)

*ATTENTION RAFTERS: High Water Conditions Potentially Hazardous Near Whew! Rapid*

Please be advised the Clear Creek water level is high near the rapid Whew!, particularly at the intersection of US 6 and SH 119, approximately at Mile Marker 259.8. 

The creek is running three times higher than it normally does at this time of year, and this can pose a potential hazard to rafters and kayakers. There is a takeout at Kermits that should be utilized to avoid this part of the creek. 

If you have any questions, contact the Public Information Teamat [email protected] or at the hotline, 303-569-9972. 

Thank you,
Peaks To Plains Trail
Public Information Team
303.569.9972
 peaks2plains.wordpress.com


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

I think the really dangerous hazards in Clear Creek are the three bridges downstream of 119 and 6 that are underwater and probably choked up with wood, creating a death trap to any swimmer. Even though the creek is "closed" in that stretch, the creek doesn't recognize closures and will carry swimmers where it will. I should hope the Kermit's stretch isn't being commercially rafted right now.


----------



## brettb (Apr 9, 2005)

agreed deepstroke... and after running this river for 15 yrs never heard of whew rapid? 
and hows that ridiculous constriction looking just above the stop light confluence where the new path goes under the bridge????


----------



## coloclimber512 (Aug 29, 2009)

You guys should have removed your junk from the river prior to high water. Now there are significant hazards and you can't even use your own bridges due to high water. I'm also dissapointin in the design of the path going under the highway. Right now it is flooded over and has been for awhile.


----------



## brettb (Apr 9, 2005)

i know its off topic but ok i cant hold it back... im more disappointed in the trail use! ive always enjoyed the canyon for climbing and whitewater and the number 1 reason that there are no "cyclists" in it.... sorry but they are just everywhere anymore....


----------



## GroverGrover (May 8, 2015)

what a freaking joke. So much for moving the bridges if necessary huh?


----------



## pearen (Apr 28, 2007)

P2P, did this guy die pinned on one of your crappy temporary bridges that were supposed to be removed prior to the high water?

One dead in car found in Clear Creek west of Golden | FOX31 Denver

It's not hard! You have heavy equipment! Big snowpack + tons of rain = high water! Time to get you shit out of the river!

PS: Please stop trundling boulders and debris into the creek.


----------



## kuuskv (Nov 28, 2008)

Remove your trash from the river.


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

Agreed. I asked about your equipment months ago while it was still winter and the thoughts were not answered. Why are you spending millions of dollars to allow everyone and their dog to 'enjoy' the corridor when they can go elsewhere. Colorado has more open space and public trail system than a lot of states. 

It's too late - you're not going to stop until you're done but you might consider this poor execution and people are at risk. Think about that while you sleep. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## P2PTrail (Apr 14, 2014)

More information about the design of the project is available on the project website, http://peaks2plains.wordpress.com. 

Thank you, 
Peaks To Plains Trail
Public Information Team
303.569.9972


----------



## goldcamp (Aug 9, 2006)

I for one think the new trail system is really cool and hope that one day the trail will eventually make its way, all the way, to Golden.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

P2PTrail said:


> More information about the design of the project is available on the project website, http://peaks2plains.wordpress.com.
> 
> Thank you,
> Peaks To Plains Trail
> ...


So this is speculative at this point. If the crap you've done along the river is killing people, get it out tonight. If there is a clear boating corridor, publish it here. If there is not, then someone's family is going to own every member of your boards assets and home, so back to point one.


----------

